# Please help to select the appropriate ANZSCO code



## rsana (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello All,

I am in the initial stages to prepare the ACS application and in a dilemma. I have completed B. Sc (three years -non IT) in 2002 and did two years DNIIT Program completed in the year of 2004. Finished MCA (2 year distance education) from IGNOU in 2006. (I read in few old posts in the forum that ACS accepts degree distance/correspondence education.) I hope I can use MCA as the educational qualification.
I started working in 2006 following the completion of MCA with the title of Associate Projects and resigned from the first company as Senior Engineer- Testing in 2012. I have read the ANSCO codes ‘Software Engineer 261313’ (SOL List) and 261314 - Software Tester (CSOL List). I have my job responsibilities aligned to Software Engineer 261313. 
In 2012 I joined my current Company as Tech Lead and then promoted to Software Test Analyst Senior and now for the past one year I was designated as Software Business Analyst Senior. I would like to continue with this job but I hope I do not have the necessary experience to select ‘ICT business Analyst 261111’ or ‘Systems Analyst 261112’.
What is the possibility of getting a positive assessment from ACS with ‘Software Engineer 261313’. Or please suggest the appropriate one.

Any help is much appreciated 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rsana said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the initial stages to prepare the ACS application and in a dilemma. I have completed B. Sc (three years -non IT) in 2002 and did two years DNIIT Program completed in the year of 2004. Finished MCA (2 year distance education) from IGNOU in 2006. (I read in few old posts in the forum that ACS accepts degree distance/correspondence education.) I hope I can use MCA as the educational qualification.
> I started working in 2006 following the completion of MCA with the title of Associate Projects and resigned from the first company as Senior Engineer- Testing in 2012. I have read the ANSCO codes ‘Software Engineer 261313’ (SOL List) and 261314 - Software Tester (CSOL List). I have my job responsibilities aligned to Software Engineer 261313.
> ...


If yu are putting yr MCA then the work experience will count from the date it is completed,if non it education they will deduct 6 yrs ,dniit will be accepted as advance diploma but same 6yrs will be deducted as qualifying exp for anzocode

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsana (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you Mbhasin.

In the ACS application Checklist it says

"Do you have all underpinning qualifications attached? For example if you have only provided your Master
qualification, please also provide the Bachelor. "

That being said, don't we need to show the Bachelors degree? My graduation is in Chemistry, and it meets the eligibility criteria for IGNOU's MCA.

What do I do here? would you be able to advice?

Here my thoughts. 
Show the MCA, and a copy from their website showing the eligibility criteria. Then add the BSC Chemistry certificate.(not to add DNIIT)

hope to hear from you.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

rsana said:


> Thank you Mbhasin.
> 
> In the ACS application Checklist it says
> 
> ...


See this ...

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/information-for-applicants

Please review the "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" guide under qualifications

In my case I am bcom non it ,but had gniit ,so they considered gniit as advance diploma 

I have seen in my friends case the post graduation has less effect because they consider graduation as basic education MCA might not play thr role here.

I will suggest please also place the question in ACS assessment group in Australia expat forum









Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

As per check list that question is generic , Not sure about ICT I will help,may be some other anzcode where they can claim points of pg

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

You need to upload all the qualifications,thy will consider which one suits them and yu need to upload the transcripts or marksheet showing the subjects

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsana (Aug 13, 2016)

Thank you.

Yes, I will submit all the ones. Let them decide. Cannot do any thing here.

Will see it then.


----------

